
A product to help you improve EQ and health - xupianpian1
https://amotionsinc.com/
======
xupianpian1
Hi Everyone, I am working on an idea on an AI powered virtual coach that helps
you understand & process emotions, improve your emotional intelligence,
health, and social skills. Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you!
[https://amotionsinc.com/](https://amotionsinc.com/)

